# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  رحم الله الشيخ السبيل

## أسامة خضر

رحم الله فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله السبيل وغفر له
فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور: عاصم القريوتي
 لقد وصلتني هذه الترجمة له:
هو العلامة السلفي الزاهد الورع الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز السبيل من آل غيهب من بني زيد من قضاعة من قحطان.
أحد أئمة الحرم المكي وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء وعضو المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي ورئيس الحرمين الشريفين ورئيس لجنة أعلام الحرم بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
ولد في مدينة البكيرية عام 1345 هـ موافق (1924 م) بمنطقة القصيم.
حفظ القرآن صغيرا. 
تعلم على يد والده وعلى يد الشيخ عبد الرحمن الكريديس (رحمهما الله). في سن الرابعة عشرة, أحسن تجويد القرآن على يد الشيخ سعدي ياسين. أخذ العلم الشرعي عن أخيه الشيخ عبد العزيز السبيل والشيخ محمد المقبل والشيخ عبد الله بن حميد.
المناصب:
• عام 1373 هـ-1385 مشرف في المعهد العلمي في بريدة. 
• عام 1385 هـ -1429 إمام وخطيب ومدرس في المسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة 
• عام 1385 هـ عين رئيساً للمدرسين والمراقبين في رئاسة الإشراف الديني على المسجد الحرام. 
• عام 1393 هـ عين نائباً عاماً لرئيس الإشراف الديني على المسجد الحرام. 
• عام 1411 هـ -1421 رئيس الرئاسة العامة لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي. 
• عام 1413 هـ -1427 عضو في هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
• عام [1397 هـ - 1432] عضو في المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي. 
• نجا من محاولة القتل في حادثة إقتحام المسجد الحرام والتي قام بها جهيمان وأتباعه عام 1400هـ حيث كان الإمام الراتب لصلاة الفجر وكانت نهاية الصلاة هي ساعة الإقتحام للحرم. 
• قام باكثر من مائة رحله دعوية خارج المملكه زار خلالها أكثر من خمسين دوله من دول العالم. 
• اشتهر بمشاركاته في برنامج نور على الدرب في إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالسعودية. 
• درس على يديه العديد من طلاب العلم والعلماء, منهم الشيخ صالح الفوزان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء والشيخ عبد الرحمن الكليه رئيس المحكمة العليا والشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي المحدث اليمني المعروف. 
• أشهر مؤلفاته:
ديوان خطب (من منبر المسجد الحرام)، رسالة في بيان حق الراعي والرعية، رسالة في حكم الاستعانة بغير المسلمين في الجهاد، رسالة في حد السرقة، الخط المشير إلى الحجر الأسود ومدى مشروعيته، دعوة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتاوى ورسائل مختارة، هدي المصطفى (شرح لعدد من الأحاديث النبوية)، حكم التجنس بجنسية دولة غير إسلامية، ديوان شعر، وغير ذلك.
 وفاته: الاثنين 4/2/143هـ.
 والصلاة عليه؛ بالمسجد الحرام بمكة شرفها الله عصر الثلاثاء 5/2/143هـ
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته
فرحم الله فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله السبيل وغفر له ورحم علماء الإسلام وحفظ من بقي منهم

----------

